# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Buenas perspectivas para el Kion o Jengibre peruano para el inicio de la campaña 2015

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados,  
Les comento que desde el año pasado me empecé a interesar por el Kion o Jengibre (Ginger) peruano de exportación, luego de notar la fuerte demanda que al parecer se originó por la caída en la producción de Kion o Jengibre chino, porque muchos productores de ese país quisieron apostar por el cultivo de la maca, dejando de lado a este cultivo; lo cual generó una oportunidad para los productores y exportadores de Kion peruano por la dismunución de oferta en el mundo. 
Desde entonces he establecido contacto con productores, acopiadores, exportadores y clientes que trabajan con este interesante producto, para organizar la oferta de Kion o Jengibre peruano para esta campaña 2015, que como sabrán, está ad portas de comenzar. 
Yo utilizo bastante a AgroFórum para tratar de determinar dónde están las mejores oportunidades de negocio en el agro, y precisamente escribí a finales del 2014, que para este año el Kion podría ser un producto interesante de sembrar, dado la fuerte demanda que tuvo el producto en la segunda mitad del año pasado. Y al parecer, mi pronóstico arranca con buen pie, pues en la actualidad nos encontramos negociando para cerrar programas de Kion peruano de exportación con distintos clientes, tanto nacionales como extranjeros. 
Una explicación de la fuerte demanda de Kion peruano en esta época del año, a pesar de los pronósticos de la recuperación de la oferta de Kion chino para este año también, es como en tantos otros productos: *"la calidad del producto cultivado en el Perú".* Al parecer, la oportunidad que se generó el año pasado por la caída de la producción de Jenjibre chino, permitió que el mercado degustara el Jenjibre que se produce aquí, y ahora quieren obtener esa misma calidad, a pesar de la diferencia de precios que pueda existir entre la oferta china y la oferta peruana. 
Es sabido que el Perú no puede competir con China en términos de precios, pues los chinos son verdaderas máquinas para producir productos "en serie" a muy bajo precio. Por ello, lo que corresponde al Perú es diferenciarse de China, posicionándonos como productores de Kion o Jenjibre de gran sabor, color y tamaño. ¡Ese es nuestro principal atributo y lo que tenemos que hacer conocer al mundo! Y para darle aún más diferenciación a nuestra oferta, en Perú podemos producir excelente Kion orgánico, que también cuenta con un mercado interesante, para reforzar aún más la percepción de que en el Perú se consigue el kion de mejor calidad. 
El reto ahora es encontrar el punto exacto del precio de nuestra oferta, para que los compradores opten por una oferta peruana de mayor precio, pero que los mercados estén dispuestos a asumir a cambio de un mejor producto en comparación al producto chino más económico. 
En este preciso momento podría decir que hay mucho interés por el "Ginger" peruano, pero como la campaña no ha comenzado aún oficialmente, hay un poco de especulación e incertidumbre de cuánto estará pagando el mercado por nuestro Jenjibre en este inicio de campaña. 
Espero poder traerles pronto buenas noticias al respecto, porque de cerrarse los distintos programas que se están negociando, tendré bastante material para compartir con ustedes sobre este producto; pues mi principal función en este negocio es hacer que el mercado conozca la oferta peruana, y eso es precisamente lo que estoy haciendo en este momento.  
Por eso, si buscas Ginger de calidad o Ginger orgánico, ya sabes dónde preguntar... ¡No vaya a ser que se acabe!  :Wink:     Jenjibre3.jpg Jenjibre.jpg Jenjibre2.jpg Secado2.jpgTemas similares: Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico Artículo: Perú: El jengibre cuadruplicó sus exportaciones en solo dos años y seguirá creciendo en 2015 Artículo: Camposol ve buenas perspectivas para cooperación con países de la Alianza del Pacífico Artículo: Se duplican pedidos de créditos para renovar cafetales para campaña 2014-2015 Artículo: Importadores en EE.UU reportan un difícil inicio de campaña para el mango peruano

----------

jean90, Kionenriesgo

----------


## marco.ortch

No sólo basta en "exportar" el producto, sino cumplir con la inocuidad en toda la cadena productiva, por eso se pide difundir los requerimientos de inocuidad que SENASA pide a los procesadores de productos primarios (en esta ocasión, el jengibre), no seamos cómplices de esta nube. La foto muestra una de las tantas malas prácticas que se llevó a cabo el año pasado, "un secado de jengibre" en donde puede pasar un ave y ensuciar el producto, puede meterse un grillo, unas larvas, pulgas, ser mordido por algún roedor, etc, ¿qué impresión se llevarían nuestros clientes al ver esto? Para el secado se debe usar un ambiente AISLADO y sin factores de riesgo contaminantes, o caso contrario una máquina secadora. 
Somos un conjunto de agricultores, procesadores y exportadores, quienes estamos pidiendo a nuestros importadores que exijan a los exportadores peruanos en mostrar la Certificación de Inocuidad de los lugares de procesamiento primario para que recién puedan emitir la orden de compra. No seamos cómplice de estas malas prácticas y busquemos un Perú reconocido por todas las cosas maravillosas que tenemos, no seamos nosotros quienes tumbemos esta imagen. 
Éxitos en todo!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> No sólo basta en "exportar" el producto, sino cumplir con la inocuidad en toda la cadena productiva, por eso se pide difundir los requerimientos de inocuidad que SENASA pide a los procesadores de productos primarios (en esta ocasión, el jengibre), no seamos cómplices de esta nube. La foto muestra una de las tantas malas prácticas que se llevó a cabo el año pasado, "un secado de jengibre" en donde puede pasar un ave y ensuciar el producto, puede meterse un grillo, unas larvas, pulgas, ser mordido por algún roedor, etc, ¿qué impresión se llevarían nuestros clientes al ver esto? Para el secado se debe usar un ambiente AISLADO y sin factores de riesgo contaminantes, o caso contrario una máquina secadora. 
> Somos un conjunto de agricultores, procesadores y exportadores, quienes estamos pidiendo a nuestros importadores que exijan a los exportadores peruanos en mostrar la Certificación de Inocuidad de los lugares de procesamiento primario para que recién puedan emitir la orden de compra. No seamos cómplice de estas malas prácticas y busquemos un Perú reconocido por todas las cosas maravillosas que tenemos, no seamos nosotros quienes tumbemos esta imagen. 
> Éxitos en todo!!

 Gracias por la observación Marco... Es verdad lo que comentas sobre el secado, y para esta campaña el producto lo vamos a procesar en una planta certificada con HACCP, que cuenta con área de lavado y secado separados para garantizar la inocuidad del producto final. Lamentablemente, la producción de Kion en el Perú se hace en lugares de difícil acceso, y aún falta mejorar en cuanto infraestructura de servicios, pero el tema de calidad de nuestro kion cuando es bien manejado y procesado, creo que no está en duda. 
El tema de la inocuidad es muy importante para garantizar el éxito a largo plazo de los productos de agroexportación del Perú, y esta tribuna está a disposición de todos para compartir la información que sea necesaria para todos apuntar en el mismo sentido. Ya sabemos que justos pagan por pecadores, así que gracias por el comentario, y esperamos puedas intercambiar más información que tengas al respecto con nosotros, porque toda información útil será bienvenida por muchos. 
Éxitos también y a compartir lo aprendido. Saludos.

----------


## marco.ortch

Así es estimado Bruno, todos estamos en constante aprendizaje. Si se encuentra viendo la producción del jengibre por la selva central, gustosos lo atenderemos en nuestro packing en Pichanaki. 
Un fuerte abrazo!.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Continuando con la evolución de este proyecto en tiempo real, les informamos que el día de hoy, el gerente de la empresa que se encargará de la exportación del Kion o Jenjibre, estará en Pichanaki visitando los campos y la planta donde procesaríamos el producto, que como comenté en mi anterior post, estará certificada con HACCP. 
Por ello, queríamos aprovechar esta ventana para invitar -hoy en la noche y todo el día de mañana- a los productores de Kion de la zona, interesados en reunirse con la empresa exportadora, con miras a planificar adecuadamente un posible abastecimiento de materia prima en el corto plazo, mediano y largo plazo; ya que estamos interesados en iniciar lo antes posible, siempre y cuando el producto esté listo y maduro para exportarlo. 
Los interesados en esta posibilidad, que deseen reunirse y llevar sus muestras hoy en la noche y todo el día de mañana, pueden escribirme a mí para enviarles los datos de contacto de la persona que se encontrará en Pichanaki, para que le den el encuentro en su hotel, o coordinen una vista de campo el día de mañana. 
Esperamos su comunicación, esperando poder trabajar en el corto plazo con algunos de ustedes para iniciar este interesante proyecto de exportación de Kion, Jengibre o Ginger peruano.  :Wink:   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Así es estimado Bruno, todos estamos en constante aprendizaje. Si se encuentra viendo la producción del jengibre por la selva central, gustosos lo atenderemos en nuestro packing en Pichanaki. 
> Un fuerte abrazo!.
> Saludos

 Estimado Marco, efectivamente estamos aún en proceso de aprendizaje, y siempre habrán cosas en las que podamos mejorar, así que esperamos poder contar con tu apoyo en ese sentido, para incluso ver si podemos hacer algo juntos también, si es que no tienes todo vendido ya. Te cuento que el día lunes de la semana pasada nos volvimos a reunir con las personas que estamos involucradas en el proyecto, y ya estamos entrando en la etapa final antes de arrancar a ofrecer el producto al cliente que nos lo está solicitando. 
Por ello, también estás cordialmente invitado hoy día en la noche o el día mañana, para que coordinemos una reunión con el gerente de la empresa exportadora, que se encuentra allá en este momento visitando los campos y la planta de proceso. Si gustas me llamas o me escribes para contactarte de una vez con dicha persona, para ver si también pueden hacer visitas a campo y a tu packing, de manera que se conocen y ven posibilidades de negocio directamente. Gracias y saludos.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## ROGERSA

ESTIMADOS SEÑORES, SE OFRECE JENGIBRE(KION) PARA EXPORTACION. CUALQUIER CONSULTA CONTACTAR AL EMAIL RSERPAA@GMAIL.COM

----------


## Kionenriesgo

*COMUNICADO KION (JENGIBRE) EN RIESGO * El frente de defensa de  Kioneros de Pichananki y selva central del Perú, en representación de  todos los  hermanos agricultores kioneros, comunica, que el señor Jaime Rojas Garrido y su abogado Cesar Cermeño Peña  a la fecha obtuvieron el derecho de obstentor sobre un producto de uso común dándole el nombre de "KION OLGUITA" el cual nosotros conocemos como *kion hawaiano, kion  grande o Chino*, con este titulo se hicieron dueños de nuestro kion, y a la fecha pretenden cobrar a los que siembren y comercialicen, amedrentando  mediante cartas notariales .Este titulo permite cobrar hasta el 20 % correspondiente a la franquicia por el uso de un producto patentado y en caso que no pagues pueden decomisar nuestros productos, este titulo de obstentor les permite denunciar a las personas que cultivan el kion sin su  autorización, este cobro lo puede hacer a nivel nacional ; frente  a este  hecho abusivo el frente de defensa  a la fecha viene realizando seguimientos del tramite de nulidad del certificado de obstentor contra Jaime Rojas Garrido ante INDECOPI, por ello hermanos agricultores kioneros, empresarios, comerciantes,transportistas y publico general levantemos nuestra voz de protesta  hagamos  valer nuestros derechos contra estos malas personas que quieren lucrar sin trabajar a costas del sudor del agricultor, alto al abuso, no pagues por un producto de uso común, por ello únete a la gran marcha  pacifica del día 12 de junio y así lograr _la nulidad de este certificado de obstentor._

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, escribo para ver si intercambiamos un poco de información de precios del kion (materia prima)  :Confused: , ya que los precios que estamos manejando actualmente no nos permiten cerrar ventas de kion convencional con nuestros clientes interesados en el extranjero. Siendo transparentes, puedo decirles que actualmente no están ofreciendo el kion, después del primer lavado, puesto en la planta de Pichanaki a S/.3.00 x Kg.   Con ese precio, nuestra propuesta queda fuera del mercado, ya el cliente de EE.UU. está importando el Kion a US$28 CIF la caja. Si consideramos un flete de US$4,500 por contenedor, lo que queda es un precio de FOB aproximado de US$23.50 x caja, lo cual es casi casi nuestro costo, por lo que tenemos complicado iniciar la campaña de kion peruano convencional con esos precios por la materia prima. El cliente está interesado en el producto peruano, pero por el momento no podemos competir con otros países productores.  Por ello, quisiéramos también saber si habrían productores de kion de Pichanaki interesados en iniciar la campaña con nosotros, trabajando con un precio de partida de S/.2.60 x Kg, después del primer lavado, puesto en planta de Pichanaki. Ese es el precio de producto convencional que podríamos pagar, para poder ganar algo también nosotros.  No sé si alguien más de la zona tenga o maneje alguna otra información que pueda compartir con respecto a los precios de la materia prima en la zona  :Spy: , porque me sería de gran utilidad en este momento. Yo siempre trataré de ser abierto y transparente con la información que manejo, así que espero podamos intercambiar algo de información, y de paso ver si podemos iniciar algunas exportaciones tomando contacto con productores interesados en nuestra propuesta de partida. Mientras tanto, lo mejor es esperar y guardar ese dinero disponible para financiar toda la operación, hasta que las condiciones se ajusten a nuestra necesidad para poder ser competitivos y rentables a la vez.  Gracias y saludos.

----------


## joseenrique

Bruno, el mercado no puede trabajar con los precios que estan cobrando. Este ano no hay falta de kion como el ano pasado. La oferta de Brasil y China princi[palmente, aunada con las ofertas de Hawai, Thailandia, Centroamerica satisfacen la demanda. 
El precio de kion debe bajar a 3.00 soles por kilo en caja en centro de acopio. O esperar que por desesperacion los agricultores lleguen a perder mas, se esta embalsando la oferta peruana en el oriente peruano, lo cual puede crear un colapso de los precios, siendo los mas perjudicados los agricultores.
Yo tambien busco kion para exportar, pero los precios estan tan elevados que esperare cuando los precios bajen.
Busco kion de mas de 250 gramos para exportar a USA,

----------


## hgguevara

JoseEnrique, tienes razón en tu exposición. Nosotros somos una empresa que importamos a Estados Unidos y Canada desde Brasil y Mexico dependiendo de la temporada. Estamos en el proceso de instalar una planta receptora/procesadora de Kion y otros productos en la Selva con equipos para enfriamiento inclusive. 
Creo que el precio se va a caer ya que hay mucho ginger sembrado, hasta los cafetaleros están produciendo. El precio no se sostiene con tanta oferta y eso no es bueno para los productores ni para exportadores ya que en un par de años el precio podría estar tan bajo que perderían interés en sembrar. Asi mismo, el precio internacional esta presionado a la baja debido a que, como en Peru, hoy se está produciendo Kion en todo Centroamérica, Mexico, R. Dominicana, Colombia, Ecuador y Peru (ademas de Africa y Asia). No hago predicciones pero he visto lo mismo suceder en otros países.
A los precios del dia de hoy NO vamos a comprar y nuestra demanda sera cubierta por nuestros proveedores tradicionales de Brasil durante esta temporada. Esperaremos a que se bajen de la nube y pisen tierra!!

----------

joseenrique

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados Jose Enrique y Héctor, muchas gracias por sus comentarios, porque me sirven para confirmar que esos son los precios al día de hoy y que no queda otra más que esperar para ver si podemos arrancar con un precio más razonble, en función de la situación internacional. 
Supongo que el mercado hará los ajustes pronto, aunque tengo información que hay algunos compradores que están pagando ese precio. Para nosotros no es factible hacerlo, así que solo esperaremos a que las condiciones mejoren, ya que el cliente está interesado, pero no podemos competir. 
Al parecer son muchos en la misma situación,  así esperemos los productores no se vean afectados más adelante por especular con el  precio, pues es verdad que la situación de hoy no es la misma que la del año pasado. 
Sigamos intercambiando información,  que es muy útil para tomar decisiones y salirse de dudas. 
Saludos a ambos.

----------

hgguevara

----------


## luis vieira

tienes toda la razón marco , y hay algunas personas por la zona que te cobran 1.69 soles por maquila x kilo

----------


## luis vieira

buenos días sres , todos tiene la razón el precio del kion esta muy alto y tenemos países nuevos que entraron a la competencia sabiendo que el año pasado fue una buena campaña y el kion pagaba buen precio debido a la escaces , por eso hay mas países que se entraron  en este cultivo , con este tema los agricultores van hacer los mas perjudicado si no se dan cuenta que hay otro mercados que ofrecen buen kion a menor precio , tuve la oportunidad de estar en un lavadero donde tenían el kion regado por el piso con mucha tierra alrededor y basura y su precio por maquila pero sin encajar era de 1.60 .  los agricultores están en una nube y lo que van a pasar es que se van a quedar con su producto y lo van a tener que rematar y no van a ganar lo justo por que no querer tranzar un precio justo que haga ganar al agricultor y el exportador , ellos están esperando hasta el mes de julio agosto  para ver como va el precio ,para esa fechas va ver mucho mas kion en el mercado y a buen precio , yo estoy con el mismos problemas por que es imposible competir con esos precios que e dan los agricultores en pichanaki , rio negro , satipo ,pangoa , a ese precio se le tiene que sumar transporte a lima cajas operación logística flete etc y esto hace que el negocio sea imposible , espero que este tema de los precios se soluciones para que el agricultor y exportador ganen y no echar al tacho todo estos años que el kion peruano se ha estado posicionando en el mercado  mundial. 
que tengan un excelente día!!!!

----------


## hgguevara

Todos apostamos por una industria Kionera fortalecida y sostenible. Si logramos estabilizar los precios, Perú sera de peso en el mercado mundial. Feliz temporada!!

----------

